# Trailer safety



## ET1SS (Jan 21, 2013)

Found out today that my wife needs knee surgery. I have a 22 ft Prokat that is very tall and normally she backs the trailer and helps guide me on, then hooks up the winch to secure the boat. Long story short, while hooking up she slipped and fell. She was wearing crocks, and there was no "non skid" on the trailer where she normally stands. I feel really bad for not catching this simple detail. Thought I would share my expensive lesson, wish it had been me every time I see her swollen knee.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about her fall. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ET1SS (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you sir, she is mad at her self for falling. She really likes to fish, and is a real trooper. We won't keep her off the water long! From now, on good shoes and non-skid on the trailer.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Had that operation many years ago medial miniscus. Make sur she goes to all the therapy. Andrews Institute is a good place if you haven't gotten a surgeon yet. Good luck.


----------



## ET1SS (Jan 21, 2013)

That's where were going. Thanks


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I hate crocs! when they get wet they are very slippery, I have fallen or slipped several times before throwing mine away.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Flounder Hounder said:


> I hate crocs! when they get wet they are very slippery, I have fallen or slipped several times before throwing mine away.


 I'm with you. I tried them once. No more!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

They make crocks with tread on the bottom that dont slip.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*A little bit of coarse builder's sand goes a long way toward slip prevention.*

I have a coffee can of coarse sand in the bed of my truck. A hand full or two on a slippery ramp sure helps. You can also clean an area on the tongue of your trailer and slop on some epoxy paint then sprinkle on a little sand. A light coat of epoxy over the sand (before the under coat dries locks the sand in place.

At 73, I am too dang old to bust my butt on a slick ramp.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I purchased enough sheets of skateboard grip tape to cover the tops of the I-beams and the square tube between beams from the trailer tongue to winch post. I too have to keep safety in mind when taking out my dad's boat due to a bone disease I was born with.

I picked up the sheets from Waterboyz on 9th Ave.; about a half-block north of Gregory St.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I built this.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

^^^^looks nice^^^^^


----------

